# Happy Birthday Sweet Penny!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am late posting, sweet Penny turned 1 year old today.:celebrate - firewor

I am trying to post a sweet pic I took Friday before the groomers, she is getting kisses from her big brother. (I wanted the pic to be below, but might be a link. this is my first pic from my iPhone-not sue I'm doing it correctly..lol)

Penny & Sammie
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r55/kandis57/photo-2.jpg


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday, little one!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy 1st Birthday Sweet Little Penny!!!*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..Happy Birthday, Penny!!!! What a darling pic! I love their cuts...they are so precious!!! Wow, I had no idea just how close in age Penny and Eva are..:HistericalSmiley:I think it's cool..:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Penny!!!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Penny!!:cheer: Hope you have a great day filled with lots of treats. I love the pic of the two of them together. So precious!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Pen Pen!! Tell mommy to give you kisses from Auntie Debbie. :wub: I love the pic of CM giving his sissy kisses.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy Birthday Beautiful Penny!:cheer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Have a wonderful Birthday Pretty Penny!!!! I loved the picture of your two!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, dear Penny!* That is the sweetest picture, Kandis :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday, Penny!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy first birthday Penney!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:Flowers 2:Happy Birthday Penny!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like Sammie approves of the birthday cut! So cute!
Happy Belated B-Day Ms. Penny---hard to believe you are a yr. old already!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Penny! Sending you big hugs and lots and lots of love  .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Orla said:


> Happy Birthday Penny!!!


Thanks Orla!



LJSquishy said:


> Happy 1st Birthday, little one!


Thanks Lisa, she is little one.


Lacie's Mom said:


> *Happy 1st Birthday Sweet Little Penny!!!*


thank you for the pretty cup cake, Mommy wants to eat it up! :wub:



aprilb said:


> Awe..Happy Birthday, Penny!!!! What a darling pic! I love their cuts...they are so precious!!! Wow, I had no idea just how close in age Penny and Eva are..:HistericalSmiley:I think it's cool..:wub:


Thanks April, Yes they are same age to the day almost! that picture was taking right before her NEW cut. :HistericalSmiley: You can't really see how shaggy she had become.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Penny. Awesome pic :wub::wub:.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Penny!!!! Have a great day!!!


Thanks Cathy! :wub::wub:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Happy Birthday Penny!!:cheer: Hope you have a great day filled with lots of treats. I love the pic of the two of them together. So precious!!


Thanks Barbara:wub:


mysugarbears said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Pen Pen!! Tell mommy to give you kisses from Auntie Debbie. :wub: I love the pic of CM giving his sissy kisses.


Hi Deb, I gave her kisses from Aunt Debbie. :wub: Wish he was that sweet all the time, but she gets in his face and he ain't having it. LOL.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well!!! Looks who turned one!!!! 

:chili:Happy Birthday sweet little Penny!!! :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Happy Birthday Beautiful Penny!:cheer:


Ahhh, thanks for the pretty virtual card Marie. :wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
> 
> Have a wonderful Birthday Pretty Penny!!!! I loved the picture of your two!!!


Thanks Deborah for all the fireworks. :wub: I still can't believe she is one yr already. 



hoaloha said:


> *Happy Birthday, dear Penny!* That is the sweetest picture, Kandis :wub: :wub: :wub:


thanks Marisa. It is not as fuzzy on the original. I am practicing on the iPhone.....I am not expert.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Happy 1st birthday, Penny!





TLR said:


> Happy first birthday Penney!!!





Grace'sMom said:


> :Flowers 2:Happy Birthday Penny!


*Thank you Deb, Tracey and Tori! Your all so sweet! *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It looks like Sammie approves of the birthday cut! So cute!
> Happy Belated B-Day Ms. Penny---hard to believe you are a yr. old already!!!!!!


Thanks Sandi. :wub: Time flies doesn't it. Hope Kitz is doing better today.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> Happy Birthday Penny! Sending you big hugs and lots and lots of love  .


Thanks Bridget, hugs to you too. :wub:



Maisie and Me said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Penny. Awesome pic :wub::wub:.


Thanks Michelle. I get a cute shot once in a while. They are so hard to get good pics of. 



The A Team said:


> Well!!! Looks who turned one!!!!
> 
> :chili:Happy Birthday sweet little Penny!!! :chili:


thanks Pat! Already one yr old! can't believe it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Pen Pen!! Tell mommy to give you kisses from Auntie Debbie. :wub: I love the pic of CM giving his sissy kisses.



_*I love those cupcakes! Yummy! *_:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Here is one of her kissing him!*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

SammieMom said:


>


What love!!! Beautiful pic of Penney and Sammie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Penny!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy first birthday pretty Penny. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, Happy Birthday little Miss Pen Pen!!! You are so sweet and so loved!! Steve is sending you a little kiss (on the cheek!) from Texas!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Pretty Penny!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISS SHINY PENNY:cheer: Kandis - happy birthday to your beautiful little girl. So are you unveiling her new hairdo? She's got beautiful hair.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

artytime:Happy birthday, Li'l Penny! It seemed like only yesterday Mommy was bringing you home!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet beautiful shy little Penny! I wubs you!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, precious Penny. Blessing for a long, healthy and happy life!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Penny!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. Your all so sweet. 
xoxo

Oh Sue,
These photos are from day prior to her new cut. Which now looks little shorter on her body and face. I couldn't get a still shot of the little girl. 
xoxo


----------

